# WTF!....Van Halen Accoustic Vid of you really got me!!!



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..now i'm kinda baffled...what on earth could be the point of this clip!. Is it me or is Ed looking like he's really not comfortable on an accoustic?!!!!....And just wow...Valerie needs to get her son on her diet plan.



[video=youtube_share;weFbn761j2I]http://youtu.be/weFbn761j2I[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats the best thing I have seen out of VH in 20 years


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe it's my cheap computer speaks but I see Wolfgang playing bass but I don't hear it. I'll take this any day over Tattoo..


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Pathetic.

I couldn't watch more than two minutes. DLR looks like he should be selling Buicks and the bassist has no right being there. 

Van Halen have officially moved into the ranks of the "new" KISS and destroyed all that they were.

IMHO, that is.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Ed looks pretty damn comfortable on the acoustic to me. He doesn't dazzle like he used to on the electric but he looks at home.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Ed looks pretty damn comfortable on the acoustic to me. He doesn't dazzle like he used to on the electric but he looks at home.


I think that he is using licks that don't really work on an acoustic.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

looks like alex has never played hand drums before or every even watched a hand drummer

i am still excited about seeing them in toronto though


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So has DLR taken up farming?

All he wears now is those freaking overalls.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno, to each his own i guess, but i gotta say, if they put out a dvd of them doing a set of that kinda thing, i would definitely be interested in seeing it. i agree with GC. i wouldn't buy it as a record, but i'd watch the dvd. i liked it. 
but i just have a hard time accepting wolfie.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I think that he is using licks that don't really work on an acoustic.


I agree. It certainly wouldn't make anyone think 'what a great guitar player' by any stretch. You'd think that someone who pulled off 'Spanish Fly' back in the day could put a little something together.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

sulphur said:


> So has DLR taken up farming?
> 
> All he wears now is those freaking overalls.


No..it's for all the Bullshit they are trying to push on their fans..LOL


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats the best thing I have seen out of VH in 20 years


Agreed, I like this version better than the album one lol. I'm not that much of a VH fan though


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Meh...didnt work for me...the little leads eddie was doing sounded like they werent landing properly. Sounded like some kid goofing at a music store.

Whats with DLR at the beginning, is Ice Cream Man the only song on guitar he knows?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't dig it either. It was boring and DLR is trying WAY too hard to be a cool front-man type, but it just seems so forced and fake.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i lol'd, nicely done :wave:


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> I didn't dig it either. It was boring and DLR is trying WAY too hard to be a cool front-man type, but it just seems so forced and fake.


He was always like that though, it's just that barely anyone's paying attention now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

snacker said:


> looks like alex has never played hand drums before or every even watched a hand drummer
> 
> i am still excited about seeing them in toronto though


Ya out of all the silly things in this clip, I can't believe that wasn't the first thing commented on lol.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been a big VH fan since before most people even heard of them. They've certainly had their high and low points but this clip is the lowest of the low. It's just horrible. Now I'm depressed....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> He was always like that though, it's just that barely anyone's paying attention now.


No, it was ok when he was Young and HOT, but now he kinda looks old(er) and desperate.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> No, it was ok when he was Young and HOT, but now he kinda looks old(er) and desperate.


haha, yeah, that pretty much nails it on the head. He's just a pathetic caricature of the person he used to be and it's more than a little sad


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno, to each his own i guess, but i gotta say, if they put out a dvd of them doing a set of that kinda thing, i would definitely be interested in seeing it.


Like THIS? Not exactly what you asked for, but close-ish.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i listened to every sample. that's just awesome!!!!!!!!!!! thank you for the heads up! now i HAVE to have it!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

You're welcome. 

You might also like these guys, depending on your music tastes (and sense of humour):

[video=youtube_share;tZxgACaOoAM]http://youtu.be/tZxgACaOoAM[/video]


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

YAWN....

If they were a cover band at a small dive coffee house on a Thursday night I may have stayed and watched the rest of their show (after a couple of bar shots), hoping they would get better and as a sign of support to the local music scene. But this lot, not a chance... 

That was pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Another 'bluegrass' rocker.
Hayseed Dixie.

[video=youtube;sAWl5peI8HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAWl5peI8HY[/video]


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno, to each his own i guess, but i gotta say, if they put out a dvd of them doing a set of that kinda thing, i would definitely be interested in seeing it. i agree with GC. i wouldn't buy it as a record, but i'd watch the dvd. i liked it.
> but i just have a hard time accepting wolfie.


This is from the Deluxe Edition DVD.

http://www.amazon.ca/Different-Kind...90RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327330258&sr=8-1


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I watched the You Really Got Me clip.

I'm one of those who tends to come to EVH's defense when the slagging starts, but that was brutal.

Frankly, the best thing I heard in that clip was the backing vocals.


----------

